

Ask HN: What to code for learning? - iduuck

Hello HN,
I am new at Node.js. I understand Java- and CoffeeScript and want to code something using Node.js. I am familiar with Express, Node and node-mysql. To say it simple, I understand the basics of Node.js.
I am good at Ruby on Rails and PHP (hate me :D). So I am not completely new at coding. So now I am searching for an app&#x2F;game&#x2F;something else to code for learning some more Node.js.<p>Thank you!
======
zachlatta
Whenever I'm learning a new language, I do Project Euler problems in it.
Currently working through the first 20 or so with Go. I highly recommend it to
anyone who's looking to learn a language.

[http://projecteuler.net/](http://projecteuler.net/)

------
txutxu
Option A) You can port any thing you have written previously in other
languages. Take something from ~/src/ that way you know how it works and you
will focus in learn the language.

Option B) You can think about something you're passionate in real life. Code
something about it. Does not need to "solve a problem", maybe simply try to
improve something that already exist and you love. That way, maybe your state
will be positive and the learn experience, better.

Option C) Try to automate and improve your workflow in the new language.

If in any case you need an idea... "a blog engine".

Update: added option "C" and an idea as requested.

------
chewxy
What do you need/want now? If you don't have anything you need/want, I think
that is a bigger problem than learning a new language.

otherwise: code what you want now.

~~~
bblough
I understand the desire to innovate, especially for many of the people on HN.
But not having anything you need/want (i.e., you current tools meet your
current needs), is a problem? Really?

~~~
ghostdiver
Real world tasks produce problems which are best medium for learning process.

